# Gulp Baits?



## Gene Wellman (Jan 29, 2006)

Fellow Fishers: I have tried Gulp leeches, shinner minnows and smelt minnows on several different occasions with no luck. I have been a walleye fisherman for approx. 50 years and have always used artificials like rapalas, jigs, and live minnows and crawlers, etc. My question is how many of you use Gulp products with success? Any suggestions are deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## smallywally (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't used them for walleyes, but a 3" gulp fry on a drop shot rig is great for smallmouth.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

love gulp and so do the river walleyes...jig head...bottom drift it thru the gravel/rocks and then either jig it back or slow swim...have also utilized under a slip bobber in the deeper holes and have done well....also do pretty good draggen em across the bottom on days we drift northern lakes...first couple times I just didnt have the confidence in them over raps or live bait, but now its my first go-to bait....


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

I keep a tub of leeches in one of my tackle boxes along with a jar of crawlers and worms. The leeches kept me from getting skunked one outing last year - but I rarely use them.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Gulp alive?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

I've used the smelt minnows and the leeches with mixed success rates. The smaller, 3" I think, minnows worked out pretty OK on the ice for me, with 'eyes in the shallows. The leeches were also only OK, under a slip bobber, drug through shallows & weed beds, pike and 'eyes in Van Ettan.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I love the gulp grubs for panfish and wouldn't fish without them.
I have caught a number of 10" plus bluegills this year on jig and twister tipped with gulp grub. They also work on specks.


----------



## irishyank (Dec 9, 2010)

If tubes wont work for smallmouth, I'll switch to a Gulp crawler in Pumpkinseed on a big bait holder hook with a slip sinker.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

When the perch bite is on out on Erie, we always try to get them going on the 2.5" minnows, usually with great success. Way nicer than having to constantly fool with real shiners. I also caught a lot of 8"+ gills on them thru the ice this past winter.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Browns and Fall steelies tear up the 1 inchers on a steelie jig. Kings will try to kill the 5 inchers under a bobber.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

River eyes and smallies love the gulp minnows.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

My buddy did well this week drop shotting a 3" leech for bass. At one point he had a run of 7 straight fish off one hump while we couldn't buy a bite. I almost took MY gulp alive away from him!


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

Gulp alive 1 inch minnows for gills. They love them !!! When the bait starts to tear I use the tail piece and I catch just as many.


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

wallhd said:


> Gulp alive 1 inch minnows for gills. They love them !!! When the bait starts to tear I use the tail piece and I catch just as many.



When I've used the Gulp minnows I've always had a hard time actually hooking any gills. They seem to always bite the tail. How do you hook them? They worked great for me Memorial Day weekend up north catching gills, but I've since stopped using them for the aforementioned reason...


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

My brother-in-law caught a 5.6 pound largemouth using a gulp night crawler on a drop-shot rig.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

The 2.5" smelt minnows do really well for crappie and white bass. I have caught dozens of both off of gulp. Just fish it with just a hook and twitch it along, letting it die every couple twitches. This drives the crappie nuts.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I've all but quit buying regular crawlers and use Gulp crawlers, mainly in Pumpkinseed. Works great for eyes on harnesses. I've also started using the same for panfish. I just cut the Gulp crawler into small chunks and the panfish go nuts for it. Cheaper and lasts a long time. 1 crawler can last me a whole day of panfishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

